# Netzteil einbau in Cooler Master CM690???



## Jiminey (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Habe mir das oben gennante Gehäuse zugelegt.

Das NT wird hier unten verbaut jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es besser ist das NT mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten einzubauen.
Nach unten ist extra ein Lufteinlass denke aber das da wohl ziemlich viel staub angesaugt wird?

Danke schon mal

Gruß


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Lüfter nach oben wäre schwachsinn, da die ganzen kabel dann nach oben und richtung Seitenwand gehen würden. 
Bau es ein wies in der Beschreibung steht und klemm noch einen Staubschutz dazwischen.

MFG


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

Den lüfter nach unten dann bleibt das NT auch kühler,und stört nicht den luftstrom!


----------



## exa (25. Januar 2009)

das mit dem staub ist nicht sooo schlimm, zudem kannste mit ner alten strumpfhose von mamma nen einfachen staubschutz basteln


----------



## Graas (25. Januar 2009)

Bei dem CM690 musst du auch aufpassen des du kein zulanges NT (zB: BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P7 Serie<--- des hab ich ) hast, sonst passt der Bodenlüfter nichtmehr gescheit drauf oder/und der Lüfter vom NT ist nur halb über den Lüftereinlass und kann so net gescheit arbeiten!
Zu der Ausrichtung: ich habs bei mir so drinnen das der die Luft von unten ansaugt, und hab leider noch kein Staubfilter davorgemacht, der wird aber best. noch kommen!^^


----------



## Jiminey (25. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Geplant ist dieses NT Cooler Master M700 Real Power Pro Modular - 700 Watt.

Und was haltet ihr davon wenn ich dieses AC Ryan Meshx FanGuard 120x120mm Lüfter - schwarz Gitter anstelle des Standart Lüftergitters vom NT ersetze?

Danke


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (25. Januar 2009)

Ja NT nach unten verbauen!! Hab ich gestern erst gemacht und klappt gut nach unten!
MFG


----------



## Graas (26. Januar 2009)

Caseking(zum FanGuard):


> (...) Zusätzlich sind diese Mesh Gitter aber auch aufgrund der dichten Wabenform gleichzeitig ein Staubschutzfilter und helfen somit ebenfalls das Gehäuseinnere Staubfrei zu halten.(...)


So fein Sind die Waben ja nun auch wieder net als des die als Straubfilter dienen könnten, würd ich sagen.
Des ist reine Geldverschwendung bei einem Preis von knapp 5 Euro wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (26. Januar 2009)

Lüfter nach unten!!!

Staubschutz braucht man nicht unbedingt.
Zur Not bastelst du dir selbst einen!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Januar 2009)

Ja kann man ja selber machen und wirklich teuer sind die auch nicht! Vorne ist ja schon einer dran und unten ja auch!
MFG


----------



## Aeroloko (2. Juli 2009)

Wie bitte??
das BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P7 ist zu lang für das CM690 Gehäuse?
Entstehn da bei dir auffallende Nachteile?
Zudem, weiß einer ob das weiße PCGH CM 690 Staubfilter drinne hat?

Bestes!


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

Zu lang ist das NT sicherlich nicht 
Man muss halt die Halterung für den unteren Lüfter ab machen, dann passts rein 
Das Case hat vorne einen Staubfilter drinnen. Unter dem NT ist keiner. Den vorne kann man sich auch sparen weil das Case so viele Ritzen und Löcher hat, da kommt der Staub überall rein.


----------



## poiu (2. Juli 2009)

doch man braucht staubschutz , vorallem bei Parket !

es gab einen in CB Forum nach einem Jahr Lagerschaden beim Netzteil !

Lüfter nach oben geht auch , es gab im netz auch einen Test (fragt nicht nach link ) da war es im endeffekt egal!

zu lange kabel machen keine Probleme beim CM690 ,hatte bis jetz drei Netzteile eingebaut ATX kabel bis 56,5cm EPS 58cm.

Beim EPS gilt je länger umso besser disen kann man dann auf der rückseite verlegen!

rest siehe SIG


----------



## Aeroloko (2. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das Case hat vorne einen Staubfilter drinnen. Unter dem NT ist keiner. Den vorne kann man sich auch sparen weil das Case so viele Ritzen und Löcher hat, da kommt der Staub überall rein.



Ich meinte das Jetzt verfügbar: PCGH-Gehäuse Cooler Master CM 690 in Weiß [ANZEIGE] - Cooler Master, Gehäuse, CM 690, weiß, PCGH-Edition
wegen, dem Staubfilter. 

Aus was baut man die am besten oder bestellt sie wo? Am brsten passend für das CM 690. 

Danke @poiu....hab deine Berichte über das Gehäuse gelesen. Ein paar offene Fragen wieder weg!


----------



## Jiminey (4. Juli 2009)

Hi, habe mir ein neues system zugelegt und somit steht ein umbau an. habe bisher das NT mit dem lüfter nach unten eingebaut es zieht allerdings schon recht viel staub an userdem schreibt die pcgh in der vorletzten printausgabe das der lüfter vom NT immer die warme luft aus dem gehäuse ziehen soll. 

Wollte daher das NT umbauen und siehe da das kabel für den 8 poligen Mainboardanschluss reicht nicht weiß jemand zufällig ob es so ein verlängerungskabel gibt? Wenn ja wo.

Danke


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2009)

Naja das mit dem Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen ist Blödsinn, gelinde gesagt.
Die Lüfter neuerer Netzteile laufen so langsam, damit kann man die Gehäuseentlüftung nicht wirklich aktiv mit unterstützen. Und sollte das NT Staub ziehen, einfach nen Staubfilter drunter legen 
Die Verlängerungskabel für die ATX Stecker gibt es zB bei Caseking, einfach mal schauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

Die Kabek vom BeQuiet sind schon lang genug, keine Sorge.
Ich würde das NT aber auch umdrehen und die Luft nicht von unten ansaugen lassen.


----------



## Jiminey (8. Juli 2009)

Die Verlängerungskabel für die ATX Stecker gibt es zB bei Caseking, einfach mal schauen [/QUOTE]

meinst du das hier? Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm mich verwirren nur die zwei stecker auf einer seite. und es steht p4 und eps 12v dran nichts aber von dem 8 pol anschluss den ich brauche.

Danke


----------



## Ston3 (13. Juli 2009)

ein 8pol wird auch eps genannt  das ist schon das richtige ding was du brauchst


----------

